# ProjectSAM announces ORCHESTRAL ESSENTIALS - The Essence of Film Scoring



## ProjectSAM (Oct 19, 2011)

ProjectSAM is excited to announce *Orchestral Essentials - The Essence of Film Scoring*. Orchestral Essentials will launch your film composer career at an unbeatable price.

ProjectSAM has carefully selected the essentials from each of their products, including the highly praised Symphobia series, True Strike series and Orchestral Brass Classic, and bundled them into one effective, incredibly versatile package. Moreover, new instruments not found in any other ProjectSAM products have been included.

Covering full orchestra, string, brass and woodwind ensembles, classical and world percussion, Orchestral Essentials gives you the right ammo to start scoring for film, games or pop with the acclaimed “cinematic SAM sound”. For each of the orchestral sections, an essential list of articulations is available, as well as one expressive legato instrument and an inspiring set of clusters, textures and effects. Apart from these orchestral elements, you will also find a concert harp, church organ, ProjectSAM’s renowned Dystopia sound design, and, exclusive to Orchestral Essentials, an enchanting grand piano and harpsichord.







Orchestral Essentials follows ProjectSAM’s ensemble recording philosophy. Strings, brass and woodwinds were sampled as sections, as nothing beats the authentic blend of orchestral instruments in a concert hall. ProjectSAM captures this magic in various orchestrations; for example, imagine the noble sound of horns and trombones performing together naturally.

Back in 2002, ProjectSAM set the benchmark for ambient recording and affordability with the release of SAM Horns. Now, ProjectSAM does it again with Orchestral Essentials.

Orchestral Essentials will be available in Q4 2011 and priced at €349 or $449. It can be downloaded directly from ProjectSAM or shipped as a boxed DVD. Other specs: 10 GB library size, one mic set, Kontakt Player 5.

Below you will find an Orchestral Essential comparison chart. While it is difficult to compare libraries solely by size (a subtle harp pluck results in a much longer sample than an epic full orchestra hit), this chart will give you a general idea how Orchestral Essentials is built up.






More details will be announced later!

Direct news link


----------



## Ztarr (Oct 19, 2011)

Very interesting.


----------



## Maximvs (Oct 19, 2011)

Bravo! Very smart move


----------



## zvenx (Oct 19, 2011)

very very interesting..... 

rsp


----------



## Ed (Oct 19, 2011)

Just to be clear, there's nothing new in this library apart from the "grand piano and harpsichord" right?

Please do a woodwinds library! Even just solo winds!


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Oct 19, 2011)

Smart move! ... but no mention of special pricing for those who own all, or some of those libraries?...


----------



## germancomponist (Oct 19, 2011)

I think this is a great idea, especially for beginners who have not so much money to spend and who want to start with excellent sounding instruments.


----------



## ysnyvz (Oct 19, 2011)

waiting for details...
for example; 10 gb is uncompressed size? one mic is stage mic? 
also i really liked the idea and box design


----------



## noiseboyuk (Oct 19, 2011)

Interesting indeed.

I might be being stupid, but I don't quite understand the graphic pie chart. First I thought it meant what percentage of the library comes from what original source, but then I read "relative sizes compared to 1 mic of original library".... which made me think, oh is it referring to what percentage of the original library's content's are now in OE? Which is totally different.

Brain fizz.

Looking forward to more details anyway, hard to evaluate until we know a little more.


----------



## JJP (Oct 19, 2011)

Maarten Spruijt @ Wed Oct 19 said:


> Orchestral Essentials will launch your film composer career at an unbeatable price.


How can you beat a claim like that? :wink:


----------



## ProjectSAM (Oct 20, 2011)

Hey all!

To answer some of your questions:

- Yes, OE contains a number of legato ensembles. You can find information about this in the press release

- 10 GB is uncompressed size

- Mic set is stage mic mostly, close for some instruments

- Yesterday's chart was confusing, we agree. We changed it to now specifically show you the distribution of libraries in OE. In other words, it shows you what the ingredients are of OE.

That's the info we can give you at this point!

Cheers!
Maarten


----------



## noiseboyuk (Oct 20, 2011)

Much clearer, thanks Maarten! Looking forward to the details and any special pricing for existing owners - all the best with this release.


----------



## NYC Composer (Oct 20, 2011)

As someone who has neither of the Symphobias nor Albion, I'm very interested to hear demos on this one, as it seems that its nearest competitor will be Albion at a similar price. Great to have choices, and very smart business move!


----------



## ysnyvz (Oct 20, 2011)

thanks for answers Maarten
now waiting for instrument list
projectsam baked a cake for us :D 
ingredients: 2.8 gb S1, 3.7 gb S2, 1.5 gb TS1, 900 mb TS2, 500 mb OBC, 400 mb organ, 300 mb harp
for cream: piano and harpsichord


----------



## noiseboyuk (Oct 20, 2011)

OK, apologies in advance for a really nerdy post, but I've been number crunching...

Symphobia 1, with all updates, is 20gb uncompressed. So 1 mic is 10gb. If we allow for the 2/3rds rule of thumb for ncw compression, that means that 1 mic position in ncw format should be around 6.5gb.

Symphobia 2, will all updates, is 24gb compressed. So 1 mic in ncw format is 12gb (around double the size of s1).

So assuming my maths is holding up, that means that OE has just over 40% of Symphobia 1, and 30% of Symphobia 2.

OK I'll admit it - I'm waiting for a studio session to start, and I was bored.


----------



## Justus (Oct 20, 2011)

Maarten, any chance of an upgrade path to Symphobia 1 or 2?


----------



## TheUnfinished (Oct 20, 2011)

As someone who has Albion and enjoys using it immensely, but has always viewed Symbhobia as a luxury I couldn't afford this is very interesting indeed.


----------



## ysnyvz (Oct 20, 2011)

if OE has one legato instrument for each section as announced,then *Fl Cl unison*,*Hn Tbn unison* and *Vlns octaves* (or *Vcl Db octaves*) from S2 are included,right?


----------



## Mahlon (Oct 20, 2011)

ysnyvz @ Wed Oct 19 said:


> waiting for details...
> for example; 10 gb is uncompressed size? one mic is stage mic?
> also i really liked the idea and box design



Yep. Box design from Project Sam is always great. I really appreciate the visuals.

Mahlon


----------



## Daniel (Oct 20, 2011)

TheUnfinished @ 20th October 2011 said:


> As someone who has Albion and enjoys using it immensely, but has always viewed Symbhobia as a luxury I couldn't afford this is very interesting indeed.



I have OBC, and the pic shown only 5% in this new product. 
Really tempting :!: 

Best,


----------



## timkiel (Oct 20, 2011)

I'd like to know if there is a side grade price, I,e. if you have symphobia 1 and true strike 1 and 2 is there a discount? I'm mainly interested in this for a mobile studio setup as it looks very light in terms of system requirements and very rich in terms of palette.

Tia

Tim


----------



## dannthr (Oct 20, 2011)

Maybe call it ProjectSAM Greatest Hits 2002-2010


----------



## ysnyvz (Oct 22, 2011)

Go Dutch samplists! :mrgreen: 
May be you can make 'Ethnophobia' together 0oD


----------



## RobertPeetersPiano (Oct 22, 2011)

This is great!

What grand piano did you sample?


----------



## dcoscina (Oct 22, 2011)

timkiel @ Thu Oct 20 said:


> I'd like to know if there is a side grade price, I,e. if you have symphobia 1 and true strike 1 and 2 is there a discount? I'm mainly interested in this for a mobile studio setup as it looks very light in terms of system requirements and very rich in terms of palette.
> 
> Tia
> 
> Tim



Yes, I'm also curious. I have S1, S2, and OBC but like the smaller footprint of this package for laptop use. Also, I don't have TS1 or 2.


----------



## JPQ (Oct 29, 2011)

Nice what kind product this going be and if available here where i live easily (local stores and mahybe Thomann) i can imagine i like it. for me projectsam products sound good but too pricey when i know this is only hobby for me. and i hope they use closemics if available becouse makes more usefull product to me mix with other sources.


----------



## Ztarr (Nov 1, 2011)

Hey Maarten any news on if it's looking like this month or next for release?


----------



## JPQ (Nov 1, 2011)

Ztarr @ Tue 01 Nov said:


> Hey Maarten any news on if it's looking like this month or next for release?



I asked form projectsam this contect they say release date in December.


----------



## JPQ (Nov 1, 2011)

TheUnfinished @ Thu 20 Oct said:


> As someone who has Albion and enjoys using it immensely, but has always viewed Symbhobia as a luxury I couldn't afford this is very interesting indeed.



Same here about Symbhobia and i dont remember which Symbhobia i prefer more. but now i can hope is easily available here where i live.


----------



## dpasdernick (Nov 1, 2011)

Maarten,

Do you have a list of the articulations? I was seriously looking at Albion for Christmas but this sounds fantastic. I have always been a fan but just never had enough money to but Symphobia.

All the very best,

Darren


----------



## ProjectSAM (Nov 2, 2011)

Hi Darren,

We can't release the OE instrument/articulation list yet, but will do so somewhere this month!

Best,
Maarten


----------



## dcoscina (Nov 2, 2011)

I guess PS doesn't have any plans of offering a side grade for existing PS users. Like someone else said on this thread, I'd be game to buy this for its low footprint for laptop composing. I own S1&2 as well as OBC. Just curious. Even if you say "no" it would be good to hear Maarten's feedback to this query.


----------



## ScoringFilm (Nov 28, 2011)

*Bump*!

Any further news on this - also interested in sidegrade info for existing owners.

Justin


----------



## ProjectSAM (Nov 28, 2011)

Hey guys,

We are working on upgrade (to) as well as cross-grade (from) paths for Orchestral Essentials!

On our Facebook page you can check out the OE instrument list:
http://www.facebook.com/ProjectSAMCinematicSampling

Or download it as http://www.projectsam.com/uploaddir/documents/ProjectSAM_Orchestral_Essentials_Instrument_List.pdf (PDF file).

Cheers,
Maarten


----------



## timkiel (Nov 28, 2011)

Can't wait for more details on the side license - how about basing the side grade on the amount of content you already own?

So something like this:

If you only S1 you get 28% discount, 37% for S2, 15% for TS1, 9% for TS2

So if you own them all you would in theory get 89% discount - a complete no-brainer! Of course that might be a little too generous, but then maybe if you own all the products there's not much point in getting OE?

Personally as I haven't the money for S2 but own S1, TS1&2 I would (under the above approach) get 52% discount which is probably where quite a lot of other people are too from reading the posts here at VI so could be a very popular offer!!!! :D


Best

Tim


----------



## JPQ (Nov 28, 2011)

Its sad looks now it is not suitable for me too few close mic samples ajd tuese what are close mic sampels are areas where is sounds are things what i mainly want. becouse stage mic samples is hard mix with dry samples... but i still test again projectsam orchestral brass classic with try-sound.


----------



## dcoscina (Nov 29, 2011)

If you own S1, S2, OBC you get this for free right Maarten? 

he he he.


----------



## ProjectSAM (Dec 1, 2011)

Hey all!

*We present you the first video demo of Orchestral Essentials in action.*

A composition by Alex Pfeffer. All sounds are from Orchestral Essentials. More to follow. Enjoy!

[Watch video at YouTube now]


----------



## noiseboyuk (Dec 1, 2011)

Amazing what can be done for 350 Euros! Thanks Maarten, great work as ever, Alex.


----------



## mushanga (Dec 1, 2011)

Sounds brilliant ! Alex is a great composer 

As an owner of S1, I'm really stuck now on whether to cross grade to Orchestral Essentials for €349 (or even less since I own S1) or get S2 for €799 with the Christmas offer :-S


----------



## Ztarr (Dec 2, 2011)

Just waiting on it to arrive at my door. Wish I had a date... hint...?


----------



## ProjectSAM (Dec 5, 2011)

*We have another video demo of Orchestral Essentials in action for you!*

Composition by *Michal Cielecki*.

Again, all sounds are from Orchestral Essentials!

[Watch Orchestral Essentials video #2 on YouTube]

Cheers,
Maarten


----------



## MichaelL (Dec 5, 2011)

Sounds great. But, I have S1, Classic Brass and TS1, as well as TS Tension. I'd be interested in cross-grade pricing. There's been some mention of that?

Kind regards,

Michael


----------



## ProjectSAM (Dec 5, 2011)

Hi Michael,

Cross-grade pricing to OE (as well as upgrade pricing from OE) will be announced soon!

Cheers,
Maarten


----------



## dcoscina (Dec 5, 2011)

Can't......wait.....

kidding.


----------



## ProjectSAM (Dec 7, 2011)

Orchestral Essentials video demo #3 is up!

"Lust for Blood" by ProjectSAM

[Watch YouTube video here]

All sounds from Orchestral Essentials again.

Cheers,
Maarten


----------



## choc0thrax (Dec 7, 2011)

Maarten Spruijt @ Mon Dec 05 said:


> *We have another video demo of Orchestral Essentials in action for you!*
> 
> Composition by *Michal Cielecki*.
> 
> ...



That's pretty impressive that all sounds were from OE.

Good to know if I ever land a gig scoring an episode of CSI Miami where decepticons kill a hooker.


----------



## ProjectSAM (Dec 7, 2011)

*THE ORCHESTRAL ESSENTIALS MULTIS:*

A Haunting
Alien in the Airlock
Arrakeen Moon
Bella
Camelot
Darko
Dracula Strides
Elven Lullaby
Forest Arp
God Speed
Like a Box of Chocolats
Live Action
Masquerade Ball
Mass Effect
Medieval Echo
Mission Abort
Murder Mystery
Returning Home
Sneaky Moves
The Gathering
War Ends

+ Exclusive bonus Multis upon registration!

Cheers,
The SAM Team


----------



## ProjectSAM (Dec 9, 2011)

Yes, Orchestral Essentials can do a lot more than symphonic!

[Watch OE video demo #4 on YouTube]

Cheers,
The SAM Team


----------



## dcoscina (Dec 9, 2011)

I guess it's not right to ask Santa when he's dropping this present off under the tree right Maarten? 

I know the x-grade from S1 & S2 will be fair. PS has always been pretty good with these types of things.


----------



## germancomponist (Dec 9, 2011)

I like all the demos, sound very good to my ears.

Think about the price you had to pay ten years ago for such a library?! 

Gunther


----------



## playz123 (Dec 9, 2011)

dcoscina @ Fri Dec 09 said:


> I guess it's not right to ask Santa when he's dropping this present off under the tree right Maarten?
> 
> I know the x-grade from S1 & S2 will be fair. PS has always been pretty good with these types of things.



+1. Santa has to spend wisely this year, and needs to prepare a budget.


----------



## timkiel (Dec 12, 2011)

Upgrade pricing is out and I think release is tomorrow!

On upgrade pricing it looks pretty good, shame there was a cap though


----------



## playz123 (Dec 12, 2011)

timkiel @ Mon Dec 12 said:


> Upgrade pricing is out and I think release is tomorrow!
> 
> On upgrade pricing it looks pretty good, shame there was a cap though



http://www.projectsam.com/Products/Feature-Products/1403 (http://www.projectsam.com/Products/Feat ... ducts/1403)

Still no Buy/Download button there yet though.

David: e.g. for owners of S1 and S1, price is ca. $337 CAN or 249 Euros


----------



## dcoscina (Dec 12, 2011)

I also own OBC so that's $130 Euros. Not bad.

EDIT_ just re-read the advert. Yeah, only $130 off but that's better than nothing.


----------



## timkiel (Dec 13, 2011)

Its up - downloading now.

If Maarten is reading this though the bonus content link doesn't appear to work.

Regards

Tim


----------



## shakuman (Dec 13, 2011)

timkiel @ Tue Dec 13 said:


> Its up - downloading now.
> 
> If Maarten is reading this though the bonus content link doesn't appear to work.
> 
> ...



Oops still There is no buy button! just now I checked their web site..then how you bought it ? really strange!
 
Shakuman.


----------



## timkiel (Dec 13, 2011)

Looks like I managed to get it by accident - whilst they were testing the links - sorry everyone.


----------



## shakuman (Dec 13, 2011)

timkiel @ Tue Dec 13 said:


> Looks like I managed to get it by accident - whilst they were testing the links - sorry everyone.



Tim u r lucky with your ferrari engine o-[][]-o 

Shakuman.


----------



## Waywyn (Dec 15, 2011)

noiseboyuk @ Thu Dec 01 said:


> Amazing what can be done for 350 Euros! Thanks Maarten, great work as ever, Alex.



Thank you!! 

... and yes, I have to agree. When I fired up the lib and did my first exploration tour. Started working on ideas and roamed through the patches, this were my thoughts too. Amazing at what can be done at this price.


----------



## noiseboyuk (Dec 15, 2011)

Don't think these have been linked here yet - some new short multi demos from PS. These will blow you away if you're new to Project Sam especially. All one multi patch, remember!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yzeLssTqS30&feature=related (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yzeLssTq ... re=related)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QtVUnuQtEGY&feature=related (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QtVUnuQt ... re=related)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7fbY5RpvshA&feature=related (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7fbY5Rpv ... re=related)


----------



## TheUnfinished (Dec 15, 2011)

Drool mode engaged.


----------



## ProjectSAM (Dec 15, 2011)

Thanks for posting the Multi videos, noiseboyuk.

We now also have a first walk-through online of Orchestral Essentials:

[Watch OE walk-through on YouTube]

Cheers,
Maarten


----------

